# Slouchy Cabled Hat - Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I was fooling around with colors and pattern stitches and wanted to design something frilly and fun.

Free until September 15, 2013!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-just-want-to-have-fun


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Cute!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so "cool", do they still use that word? Ha! My GD will love it.

I edited your title to include Knit. That will help Google target it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you have succeded nicely in the "frilly and fun" category! :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> That is so "cool", do they still use that word? Ha! My GD will love it.
> 
> I edited your title to include Knit. That will help Google target it.


How about this one - "far out!" I love it  Cute hat!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Frilly and fun describes this hat perfectly


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I may change the name.

Good idea.



StellasKnits said:


> How about this one - "far out!" I love it  Cute hat!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Cute Cute Avatar. What are they?



laurelarts said:


> That is so "cool", do they still use that word? Ha! My GD will love it.
> 
> I edited your title to include Knit. That will help Google target it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

LaurelArts,

Thanks. My avatar is called Wild Thing!

I was going to go with a theme of Wild for my next designs. As you know I knitted a Snow Creation Theme in mostly whites and cremes but those gorgeous colors were screaming at me.

I'll put Wild Thing in this section this week.



SouthernGirl said:


> Cute Cute Avatar. What are they?


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Love your hat! Have downloaded it for a future project.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Love your avatar. It reminds me of the hat.



pstabach said:


> Love your hat! Have downloaded it for a future project.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So cute and such fun!!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Southern girl.. On row 22 do u really mean MII or is that to be MIL


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

M1L. Thank you so much for pointing that out. I will change the pattern now.



cdanzinger said:


> Southern girl.. On row 22 do u really mean MII or is that to be MIL


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Just checked the pattern.

I do have M1l but the l is a lower case. So sorry.



SouthernGirl said:


> M1L. Thank you so much for pointing that out. I will change the pattern now.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love the hat, will have to add to my to do list, just right for my daughter.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a fun hat! Love the colors!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a GD that this hat would be perfect for!! Thank you so much for sharing....how generous of you!


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Love it! It's whimsical!


----------

